# Awesome bike handling



## mlctvt (Dec 18, 2013)

Check our Martyn Ashton's bike handling skills. He don't need no stinkin mountain bike to ride these obstacles. 
Martyn is a mountain biker- maybe he found the wide tires too easy? 

I love the reverse wheelie down the hairpin..

http://www.treehugger.com/bikes/wat...-showcase-skills-whatever-can-find-video.html


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2013)

Pretty damn impressive!


----------

